

Amazon Makes An Offer to Hachette Authors - elemeno
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/07/08/amazon-makes-an-offer-to-hachette-authors/

======
lauradhamilton
Wow. Genius move by Amazon.

Poor Hachette. RIP.

